# Mortising Jig for Futon



## Happy Mac (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi all, First post for me.I have to rout a 1 " deep x 2 1/2 "long x 1/2 " wide mortise in pine[I am building a pine futon } Woodsmith had the plans for a jig but it only allows me to rout 1/2 " deep.
Looking to the members for some suggestions.
Thanks


----------



## LexB (Apr 12, 2010)

I suppose there's lots of different ways to do it. One way that occurs to me, is after routing the mortise out 1/2-inch deep, remove the jig and rout again with the same bit and template guide bushing. This will leave a "stepped" hole, inset by the difference in radius between your guide bushing and router bit, but you can remove that with a top-bearing flush trim bit, running the bearing along the upper edge of the mortise. Or you could go old school and whack away with a mortise chisel and mallet.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Happy Mac

I don't get it ,just set your router to go 1" deep and the router will take over and put it 1" deep..

=======



Happy Mac said:


> Hi all, First post for me.I have to rout a 1 " deep x 2 1/2 "long x 1/2 " wide mortise in pine[I am building a pine futon } Woodsmith had the plans for a jig but it only allows me to rout 1/2 " deep.
> Looking to the members for some suggestions.
> Thanks


----------



## Happy Mac (Nov 20, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Happy Mac
> 
> I don't get it ,just set your router to go 1" deep and the router will take over and put it 1" deep..
> 
> =======


Guess I should explain the jig a little more- The jig is made from 3/4 " thick plywood and the router base is 1/4 "thick.The longest 1/4 "" shank 1/2 dia bit that I can find is only 1 1/4 " long.The plywood plus the base adds up to 1 " that only leaves me with 1/4 ' to rout. if I do not insert the router bit all the way into the router I can manage 1/2 " depth


----------

